# Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

Hier kann kommentiert und diskutiert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

Ich werd jedenfalls da sein, wenn ix dazwischen kommt.
Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen Boardie.
Kommt noch wer?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

Ja ich! Sind von KA aus nur 100km 

Mal schauen vielleicht geht ja irgendwie ne badische Fahrgemeinschaft zusammen  

Noch wer Interesse ?


----------



## Reisender (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

Wie jeder weiß bin ich zu  #q #q #q  .....wo sehe ich wo es ist bitte.#h #h


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

www.anglerboard.de - steht auf der Startseite :q 

oder probiers mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=938716#post938716


----------



## Reisender (9. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

Danke Franz..#h #h #h


----------



## Neckarangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

ich werde auch vor ort sein. sind ja nur 10km.
gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

Mich erkennste weil ich der Schönste bin und ein Anglerboardcap aufhaben werde )


----------



## Franky (15. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

@ Thomas:
Vergiss dann aber nicht die Papiertüte vorher anzuziehen.... :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu: " Pressemitteilung: ANGEL - FLOHMARKT 2005"*

@Reisender 
wie schautsn bei euch aus ? Plant ihr nen Veteranenausflug ins Ländle ?


----------

